
Show HN: Listado – Launch your own location based curation app in days - i_shankar
http://listado.co/
======
i_shankar
With Listado you can curate places of interest or food joints you love and
publish them to iOS & Android apps from a browser based interface. You can
monetize the recommendations by bundling them for in-app purchases. Listado
also supports rich metadata including images, geolocation, timings, tags, etc.
Let us know what you think :)

